# windows 10 update jan 2018, wifi drops every 10min



## shahida (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi I got a new hp convertible laptop. I was prompted to update windows and ever since my wifi keep dropping every 10min. i can login to some sites but no videos run.wifi working in all other devices. tried all the standard fixes mentioned in windows support website


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Post full model details of hp
Please list the fixes you have tried or provide a link to the site where you found them
Does it still drop out if using Edge


----------



## shahida (Jan 12, 2018)

Grateful if you could help me diagnose please. the results when i tried resetting winsock:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog
Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset
Resetting Compartment Forwarding, OK!
Resetting Compartment, OK!
Resetting Control Protocol, OK!
Resetting Echo Sequence Request, OK!
Resetting Global, OK!
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Anycast Address, OK!
Resetting Multicast Address, OK!
Resetting Unicast Address, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting Potential, OK!
Resetting Prefix Policy, OK!
Resetting Proxy Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Route, OK!
Resetting Site Prefix, OK!
Resetting Subinterface, OK!
Resetting Wakeup Pattern, OK!
Resetting Resolve Neighbor, OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

can you figure out what's the problem?


----------



## shahida (Jan 12, 2018)

model details - hp spectre 360 13inch convertible.

fixes tried : all mentioned in window support webiste, e.g, uninstalling driver, unticking power mgt in driver, etc


----------



## shahida (Jan 12, 2018)

using edge doesn't help the issue


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to device manager or network adapter and ascertain the model of the wireless adapter
As you did not tell me which variant of the Spectre 360 13 inch all I can tell you is that it is one of these

Intel Dual Band Wireless 7265
Intel Dual Band Wireless 8260
Intel Dual Band Wireless NGW 3165
Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265
Intel Dual Band Wireless-AN 7265
Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7265
also check the Bluetooth driver

Then go to the Intel site here
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/84177/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-7265
you may have to set OS as Windows 10 64 bit

Intel® Wireless Bluetooth® for Windows® 10
Installs Intel® Wireless Bluetooth® version 20.10.0. Driver version is 20.10.0.09 or 19.41.0.1 depending on the wireless adapter installed.

Software Applications Windows® 10, 32-bit*
Windows® 10, 64-bit* 20.10.0
Latest 12/19/2017
Intel® PROSet/Wireless Software and Drivers for Windows® 10
Installs Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software 20.10.2 including driver for Windows® 10. Driver version may differ depending on the wireless adapter and Windows* OS installed.

Software Applications Windows® 10, 32-bit*
Windows® 10, 64-bit* 20.10.2
Latest 11/20/2017

SAVE the download to a flash pen drive - do NOT run it - connect it to the computer
Go to device manager and uninstall the Bluetooth driver and the wireless driver

Reboot the computer and open the flash pen drive
Install the Bluetooth driver
Install the wireless driver
reboot and test


----------

